# Micro Zen Garden



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

Not bad I wish those didn't have the stupid "gravel cup" thing in the middle. Then you could use much less substrate.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

True enough. Thanks for clocking in. I'm an oddball who loves lots of substrate. I couldn't tell you why if you begged me, but I love using overly large amounts in my works. 

I would consider moving some stuff, but definitely I need people to chime in on aquascape. 

Oh.. I probably should add I use the Elite Mini filter. I got it today, and I'm just a wrong amount of happy about how it looks it is tiny and I think it even blends into the scape. 

I'll also add I'm stocking this with 1-6 shrimp blue velvet shrimp. That is her favorite neo shrimp.


----------



## ophiophagus (Mar 5, 2012)

As far as your hardscape goes. All I can say is don't be afraid to try moving everything around or adding or removing elements. Just screw around with it until you like the way it looks. Check out the scape in my signature. I must have moved the stones and branches a hundred times before I planted it


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

I like the cube, if I were you I would probably put those rocks on far left corner, with driftwood coming out between the rocks pointing towards the center or corner, then try some Xmas moss pin your rocks n some willow moss on your driftwood, you can then add one or 2 pebbles covered with some kind of moss creating a green moss path going towards the main rock n leave the rest as substrate..lol just my 2 cents.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bruinhd (Oct 10, 2011)

This reminds me of the palm trees at the end of It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad Wrld.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice gift for your girlfriend! =]
For your scape, do you have more wood?
If it were my tank, id pile the rocks in one corner, back left of right, and put the driftwood comeing out to the mound, and across the tank to the naked side. Since you want to use moss, a moss that will hang down would look nice coming off the driftwood.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

I love this little cube! Are these the ones that include a picture type background? 

Actually like the scape that you have now. Could you put some moss coming up from in between the stones... and since you've got me thinking of floaters, how about some small, red-rooted floaters all across the top?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses! She will be happy when she reads this. 

I'll try to address everything. 

A general thing is.. This cube might even be smaller than you guys think . 

Another general thing, the two mountain like things are chunks of wood, not rock! 

Stan. I like your thought. 

I'll try rearranging some stuff. I have some more pebbles. I'll put some mini pellia on them. 

This tank will have mini Xmas, mini pellia and fissidens. 

I don't think I will have room to drape anything down, but floaters? Sign me up! I'd like to try some red root floaters. 

There's no water in the tank yet, but I will say it has to be mobile, as it may be moving once or twice a year. 

And by mobile, I mean a little movement won't hurt the scape. That's why I tried to do a secure scape.


----------



## stanzzzz (Jun 27, 2010)

MABJ said:


> Thanks for all the responses! She will be happy when she reads this.
> 
> I'll try to address everything.
> 
> ...


Good to knw you like my thoghts MABJ. i would probbaly remove those 2 rocks next to your woods. just couple of pebbles with mini pelia as you said and x mas moss on your driftwood of wood, and will fissiden on your chunk of moss. I am pretty sure with the variety of plants you have chosen this cube can be mobile for sure..


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

MABJ said:


> I don't think I will have room to drape anything down, but floaters? Sign me up! I'd like to try some red root floaters.


Just recently purged a bit, but can send you some next time if you're interested. I'm about to post pics of them in bloom :smile: 

Also, their roots hang about 1/4-1/2" at most and don't shed... so they're not messy.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Well I'd really appreciate that. I'd be happy to send a little something back in return! PM me about it.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Well I'd really appreciate that. I'd be happy to send a little something back in return! PM me about it.


Sounds good! I'll pm you roud:


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, I replied to your pm, but I'm not sure you got it...? I can mail out these tomorrow if you can send me the address. :smile:


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Crud. Sometimes I get pms, read them, go about my day, then forget about them lol. Yes. That's no problem! 

I don't think my samples will require a 1st class box, but I'll keep you posted.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

In other updates, I got this tank up and running. I figured the driftwood had to sink anyways, so I set the filter up (cute as hell) and I put seeding material in it. 

The driftwood pieces are floating, they'll get placed as they sink


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Also! I forgot to mention I need light suggestions.. I need to get a light ASAP


----------



## TipStylez (May 19, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/CL26BK-Aquari...8861089&sr=8-7&keywords=finnex+aquarium+light

best bang for the buck.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

MABJ said:


> Crud. Sometimes I get pms, read them, go about my day, then forget about them lol. Yes. That's no problem!
> 
> I don't think my samples will require a 1st class box, but I'll keep you posted.


No worries. I'm heading out in a 1/2 hr or so and can mail them today if you pm me your address. :icon_cool


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion! But I feel that light is a bit too strong for my aquarium. I've seen it used in much larger setups, and it is 26 watts. 

I'll keep searching.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

MABJ said:


> Also! I forgot to mention I need light suggestions.. I need to get a light ASAP


I found several desk lamps at IKEA that would work. I tried a planted shrimp bowl a year ago(got bored with it). I also found 25w Halogen replacement bulbs there. I was able to put together a functional light for $12. 

NOTE: @ 25w Halogen use a metal light fixture. I didn't have a problem with a plastic light fixture but, I didn't feel comfortable as the fixture seemed hot all the time.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Hmmm I checked out Ikea's website. No luck. I'm kinda looking for something LED-ey. And I'd like it to attach somehow. 

It is for my GF who will be living 4 hours away from me next year, so major things like knowing what bulb to go get are kind of out of the question. The most I want her to have to do is pull floaters and top off 

Very low maint. But I appreciate your suggestion. I'll be keeping it in mind for my own tanks 


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

what about this ikea light? http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80169636/ 

I was using the desk top version on a 2 gal hex and 2 gal bowl with good but slooooow results. The temp is way off but should work. How is the hagen elite mini in this size cube? I thought it was too much flow in my DB 3 Gal. 

You and i have the same taste in tanks. I was looking at these on amazon yesterday but didn't like the backgrounds. Good to know they are removable. Looks great so far.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Haha that we do, Kruzerman! 

I checked out that light, but at 3500k I'm worried about the color.. Could someone shed some light on that? Hehe

Yeah the backs are just removable sheets of paper. 

This tank isn't the sturdiest, but I got it for like $6


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

The light is pretty yellow. I didn't think anything would grow under it but it is working. I will try and take a shot of the bowl I have it over now when I get home from work.


----------



## Basil (Jul 11, 2011)

For this small a tank a desk lamp with a CFL bulb would work well, or run an LED bulb for even more longevity. There are several par bulbs to choose from but I would recommend the Ecosmart par20 8watt bulb.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I just might have to settle for a small desk lamp after all :/ 

Time to research cheap, portable prospects.


----------



## kruzerman (May 24, 2012)

Here's the pics of the ikea led. Not perfect but those stems were small trims 2 months ago. If you go with the desktop lamp one of the cheap led bulbs off of ebay would work fine.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh hmm that's not bad at all. If I can't find a slim light, the. That's what I'll go with. Thanks for that pic!!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

I did something similar with that Ikea LED light in my own micro zen tank. I'm also using an Azoo Palm Filter. Flora are Java Fern, Java Moss, Anubias Petite, and some Frogbit. I threw in some clippings hydrocotyle sp. japan, from my high tech tank, so I'll just keep replacing that during PWC's since it won't thrive in this mini tank.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

This is nice. Thanks for that picture. You've changed my mind about the ikea lamp.  thanks.


----------



## Koi Kameon (Apr 25, 2010)

*also recommend the ikea lamp*

I was on the fence last spring and xenxe had one and everything was fine, so I ordered it off AMZ and have been using it ever since. First on a 2 gallon that cracked (above water line) and then down to a half gallon vase. All my plants are green and low to medium light and the colors look great and they are growing just fine. Exc. the frogbit just hung around so I took it out. I, too, love that spotlight look and this lamp was all I could find. You can really change the look of the depth of the container by positioning it differently to highlight different areas--something harder to do with a regular desk lamp. 
On AMZ reviews, people who use it as a desk lamp report some problems with the switch. I have noticed since Nov. that sometimes the light is dim, so, ignoring my timer, I walk over and flip the switch up to 3 times and it is back to normal illumination. Just a heads up on that.

Wait, checked out the website and the lamp I'm talking about is also a janjso, but a desk lamp one, not clamp. Looks really nice. Exact same Kelvins and look to it but with a base. Look on AMZ.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Really. Well thanks for that information! Hmm I'll be still shopping, as wood is still sinking. But I think I'm going to get it. 

This won't be a spot light so much as illuminating the whole tank lol.


----------



## Koi Kameon (Apr 25, 2010)

As does mine!:icon_bigg But you will be amazed at the different depths you can give to such a small space by positioning such a small lamp at slightly different angles with the curved body!


----------



## pedropete (Feb 27, 2012)

any updates? i'd love to see some pics


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for reminding me!! The wood recently sank, which means the tank is ready. I just need to pick up a light :|


MABJ's iDevice used for this message


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Since the kind kick in the butt, I rearranged and finished the lid for this. 

The logs only just sank, so they're still a little buoyant. I'll take a picture soon. I also purchased this light. Amazon.com: Solar Flare Micro Gooseneck 6700k Led Light: Pet Supplies 
I'm super happy I found it. It *SHOULD* be perfect for this little tank. 

I've put a few mosses in here, but not so many my girlfriend needs to worry about trimming.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Interesting new light. I just wish it was a clip on or something. That suction worries me... I'd probably try to secure the light some other way... I can just imagine the suction giving and the light falling in the water  

Can't wait to see how it all looks though!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks! Before I popped on it I looked up what reviews I could find. I found one, and he had your same worry. It worked out for him though. 

I tried several clip on/clamp lights. They were either too big or the clamp wouldn't fit. This seems like a great compromise.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

The tank is too reflective. But here are some shots. 

View attachment 104202


View attachment 104210


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

This is nearly finished now. 

Here are some shots 

View attachment 106802


View attachment 106810


View attachment 106818


View attachment 106826


View attachment 106834


The girlfriend LOVES it so far. Still waiting on the light, but it is now stocked with about 8 shrimp, a few babies. 

I think it might be a bit overstocked, but it may have to work :/


----------



## Alaskan Fishface (Feb 16, 2013)

Turned out really nice, good luck with your little blue velvets!


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks good. So I guess you went with a different light? Details please.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Alaskan Fishface said:


> Turned out really nice, good luck with your little blue velvets!


I actually scrapped the BV idea. I had lots of extra Rilli shrimp. They got moved here and she was ok with it!

Thanks so much.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Looks good. So I guess you went with a different light? Details please.


This is actually a Fluval Spec light. I Jerry rigged it to get it to stay over the tank for now until the other light gets here. It should be a little brighter than this one.


----------



## tumbleweedz (Mar 1, 2012)

Now I have a good answer when I hear, "What do they need all of that space for?" I'm out of room, but will have to find a spot for something like this.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Glad you like it! I've seen tanks far neater than this and far smaller. Lol. But I think these little ones are very neat


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Everything is going really well here. The shrimp are molting, but one is berried, which worries me lol. No more babies in this tank.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

It looks great, Mark!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

bluestems said:


> It looks great, Mark!


Thanks kindly . Here's a few of the shrimp. 

I love when shrimp have super shiny healthy shells. 









Fanning the eggs!









He sure makes this tank look big lol.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

New light finally here!!!

It is pretty amazing. I think I found the perfect light.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool.. How many watts does it use?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Brian_Cali77 said:


> Cool.. How many watts does it use?


3 watts. 6700k. It really is excellent


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 3, 2013)

That light is awesome ... I've been waiting for your update so I could decide if I needed to get one!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

tekkguy said:


> That light is awesome ... I've been waiting for your update so I could decide if I needed to get one!


Haha! Well I wasn't forgetting. Glad you like it. I had to dig deep to actually find the light. And shipping took forever.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 3, 2013)

The scale of the little micro tank is great. Is that a filter in the back of it? Hagen Mini Elite without the airline? I use one of those in my daughter's 5 gallon for her betta. How do you think it would do with sand in a small tank like this one? Seriously considering one now after seeing how the light looks on yours.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

It really does complete the tank. Yeah I didn't exactly know the function of the air tube, so I took it out. 

The tank is so easily scaped lol. 

I actually was going to try sand but decided against the trouble. I think it is worth a shot. Just have a backup plan.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 3, 2013)

The air tube theoretically pulls air down into the tank because of the lower pressure caused by the movement of water from the filter - since there is no surface movement from the filter itself. I have the thing so heavily baffled in the betta's tank that the airline is probably useless, but I left it anyway.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

tekkguy said:


> The air tube theoretically pulls air down into the tank because of the lower pressure caused by the movement of water from the filter - since there is no surface movement from the filter itself. I have the thing so heavily baffled in the betta's tank that the airline is probably useless, but I left it anyway.


I suppose I could readd it. I thought it kinda ruined the look. 

So all in all, I spent about 10 on the tank 8 on the filter and 16 on the light. 

The wood was spare wood from an order, the FSS was spare, the moss was something I was about to throw away and the shrimp were culls. 

Not to make it sound less special, but I did have a goal and purpose of making a nice tank for my girlfriend, and I did. She really loves it!

$34 on a tank, not bad.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

This is a sweet little tank you put together on the cheap, classic MABJ style. I think the light looks really cool hanging like that, really completes the overall aesthetic. Will look even better once the moss grows in.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> This is a sweet little tank you put together on the cheap, classic MABJ style. I think the light looks really cool hanging like that, really completes the overall aesthetic. Will look even better once the moss grows in.


Haha thank you very much! 

I'll be breaking my style soon on an ADA tank. 

I can't wait till it gets bushy.

The biggest piece of wood still has air logged in it, so it is light in the water, if that makes sense. I'm waiting on it to officially sink. 

Thanks for looking and the compliments


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm creating my style, I think. I'm actually pretty much starting over, now that I've learned so much on this forum suddenly my old tanks and equipment seem inferior. I'm selling off everything and starting fresh with my DBP 18" tank. We should get that Pimp club started if possible as you mentioned in a post somewhere I read. I love Nano tanks, and can't wait to see it come together. It will be a slow, anxious process. I think I'm going to go ahead and at least toss in my substrate and let it start cycling. I'll start a journal tonight.


----------



## marthat (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks very nice


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> I'm creating my style, I think. I'm actually pretty much starting over, now that I've learned so much on this forum suddenly my old tanks and equipment seem inferior. I'm selling off everything and starting fresh with my DBP 18" tank. We should get that Pimp club started if possible as you mentioned in a post somewhere I read. I love Nano tanks, and can't wait to see it come together. It will be a slow, anxious process. I think I'm going to go ahead and at least toss in my substrate and let it start cycling. I'll start a journal tonight.


Definitely, definitely keep me posted. 

I'll get to making the pimp club! I'll ask somewhatshocked if he'll be pimp #1 since his pictures inspired me to get it. 

I developed into realizing there is are fine lines between expensive, too expensive and good quality. 

I only learned it about two years ago, but since then I've been trying to buy the most valuable things that are worth their weight in their utility value. 

Aqua scaping materials are my favorite to drop big bucks on lol. The better materials you have to work with, the better head start you have to looking awesome.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

marthat said:


> Looks very nice


Thanks very much


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Let's do the pimp club for sure. Jake is the man, bringing these tanks to us in full force. Your build was/is awesome, I've seen several others. I want in early on the list, #3 would be cool. I'm hoping to take mine slow and make it epic! Thanks pal, keep it up

the addiction continues...


----------



## seuadr (Feb 20, 2013)

MABJ said:


> Since the kind kick in the butt, I rearranged and finished the lid for this.
> 
> The logs only just sank, so they're still a little buoyant. I'll take a picture soon. I also purchased this light. Amazon.com: Solar Flare Micro Gooseneck 6700k Led Light: Pet Supplies
> I'm super happy I found it. It *SHOULD* be perfect for this little tank.
> ...


i'm a little late to this party, but i'm glad i read through the thread. my LFS has several solar flare fixtures, and i've been eyeing them and wondering. I never seem to remember to look them up at home after i've left, though!

that is a nice looking light, on a nice looking tank. My wife seems to be OK with me buying a large tank (in fact we had a conversation about turing a non support wall into a big tank) but i really think i'm falling in love with nano tanks. :icon_redf


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

seuadr said:


> i'm a little late to this party, but i'm glad i read through the thread. my LFS has several solar flare fixtures, and i've been eyeing them and wondering. I never seem to remember to look them up at home after i've left, though!
> 
> that is a nice looking light, on a nice looking tank. My wife seems to be OK with me buying a large tank (in fact we had a conversation about turing a non support wall into a big tank) but i really think i'm falling in love with nano tanks. :icon_redf


Nano tanks rule! I'd love to start a big rack for them. I know I'll do a wall of shrimp tanks some day  

Thanks for the compliment. The only thing they overlooked was the on/off switch.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

Cool looking tank! I love nano tanks  That's my thing! LOL


----------



## Jdiesels (Mar 20, 2013)

Update?


DBP Member 003


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> Cool looking tank! I love nano tanks  That's my thing! LOL


Same here  thanks. I like the way it turned out. Exactly how I pictured it.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Jdiesels said:


> Update?
> 
> 
> DBP Member 003


Sure  I'll do one tonight.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

It actually took longer to update, but I bring EXCITING updates. 

There were two shrimp berried, and perhaps one has dropped her eggs, but one truly did give birth. 

I know this is only a .5g, but I will let them breed out to the fullest extent. At any given time, I can only see a few shrimp, so it suggests there is a lot of hiding places. In order to photograph them, I did a feeding time photo shoot. 

(Before feeding, note how many shrimp you see)








(After feeding)














(See any babies?!)














(The berried mama is yet to be done birthing. She has maybe 4 left to give off. Their eyes are huge!)















The numbers SEEM overpopulated, but the tank is super healthy and visibly it is NOT. Very confusing.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Dec 9, 2012)

Niiiiccceee!!! Your Rili's are looking good, now with Babies! Awesome update MABJ!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks! They're my girlfriend's now. I just have to teach her how/when and how much to feed.


----------



## Soup12 (Nov 10, 2012)

ophiophagus said:


> As far as your hardscape goes. All I can say is don't be afraid to try moving everything around or adding or removing elements. Just screw around with it until you like the way it looks. Check out the scape in my signature. I must have moved the stones and branches a hundred times before I planted it


a hundred times.... I maybe change it around like 5 times max and roll with it.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Heh everything is settled. I like everything the way it is. It looks like mountains and green forests around them, so I'm super happy!


----------



## That70sfishboy (Apr 2, 2013)

update on this?!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

There are a gazillion babies growing up in here. 

It seems like lots of adults have moved on, but that's OK. Several still remain. 

My girlfriend is preparing to take it home from college, so I actually won't see it anymore


----------



## megumz (Jul 15, 2015)

Love this tank! Does she still have it? I have a 0.9 marina cubus and will be ordering this tank as well!


----------

